# Ο μικρός δράκος Καρύδας



## thistle (Dec 27, 2015)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Αναζητώ δύο παιδικά βιβλία από τις εκδόσεις Αερόστατο, που δεν υπάρχουν πια. Πρόκειται για τα: "Ο μικρός δράκος Καρύδας και οι άγριοι πειρατές" και "Ο μικρός δράκος Καρύδας και το κυνήγι του θησαυρού", σε μετάφραση της Μαρίας Αγγελίδου. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να πουλήσει τα δικά του αντίτυπα ή γνωρίζει πού θα μπορούσα να τα βρω, ας γράψει εδώ ή ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ελπίζω να έχω στείλει την ερώτηση στη σωστή ενότητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2015)

Για το ένα, δοκίμασε εδώ με τηλεφώνημα:

http://www.hartorama.gr/vivlia/isto...s-kai-oi-agrioi-peirates_187015/?skuId=404825


----------



## thistle (Jan 3, 2016)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.

Δυστυχώς σε κανένα από τα online βιβλιοπωλεία που τα έχω δει δεν υπάρχουν (απλώς δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί οι σχετικές σελίδες). Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


----------

